
Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon (Gen 8) Review: Terrific Typing, Super Slim - pulse7
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-gen8
======
forgotmypw17
In case someone from Tom's sees this, I think you have the prices reversed in
the table. The "low-end" model is priced higher than the "high-end"

